# Spoke key for Brompton



## Kell (9 Nov 2017)

Anyone know what size key to order for Brompton spokes?

I’ve been using one of those multi-slot ones and the size that seems to fit best is 15. But this doesn’t seem to correlate to the Park Tools spoke key sizes. 

So I was wondering which one to order from the following:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/park-tool-spoke-wrench-sw/rp-prod17510


----------



## Sharky (9 Nov 2017)

Sorry, can't advise, but I clicked on the link and made me smile.

Told me it was a "Hot Product" and 27 people were looking at it. Must be all from cycle chat, following your link.


----------



## Kell (9 Nov 2017)

This would seem to suggest that if the 15 slot is the best fit then it's the black one (3.23mm) I should order, but it would be good to get confirmation...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoke_wrench


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

Kell said:


> This would seem to suggest that if the 15 slot is the best fit then it's the black one (3.23mm) I should order, but it would be good to get confirmation...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoke_wrench



This page from SJS seems to suggest some Bromptons take 3.23/.25mm - the black Park key.

But some take 3.45mm, Ice Toolz in the SJS link, red in Park.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/icetoolz-stainless-steel-spoke-key/

I'm tempted to suggest couple of tenths of a mm might not make much difference, but as two sizes of tool exist, perhaps it does.


----------

